# sich bis auf die Unterwäsche ausziehen



## Encolpius

Hola, como se dice en espaňol? 

desvestirse hasta ropa interior? 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## ErOtto

Encolpius said:


> desvestirse hasta la ropa interior?


 
Más bien se interpretaría como desvertirse completamente, quedarse desnudo.

Para evitar (mal)interpretaciones, yo mejor diría: "quitarse la ropa, excepto/menos la (ropa) interior". 

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Sidjanga

ErOtto said:


> Más bien se interpretaría como desvertirse completamente, quedarse desnudo.(...)


Sí, porque _hasta_, además de _bis _signfica también _sogar_.


----------



## TalkingHead

Kaixo Encolpius:

Kaixo es hola en Euskera (Basquish)

Yo traduciría eso como "Quedarse en paños menores", es una expresión muy castiza, muy castellana, de decir quitarse todo menos la ropa interior.


----------



## ErOtto

TalkingHead said:


> Yo traduciría eso como "Quedarse en paños menores", es una expresión muy castiza, muy castellana, de decir quitarse todo menos la ropa interior.


 
Es muy cierto que "quedarse en paños menos" es estar vestido solo con ropa interior. Sin embargo, yo no la usaría en este caso ya que la pregunta es "sich...ausziehen" (desvestirse). Yo usaría más la expresión en situaciones como... me pillaron en paños menores, anduvo en paños menores... es decir, en situaciones en las que uno ya se encuentra vestido solo con la ropa interior.

No sé si queda claro lo que quiero expresar.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## TalkingHead

Perdona Erotto, pensaba que la pregunta era "sich bis auf die Unterwäsche ausziehen", no solo sich ausziehen.


----------



## TalkingHead

bis auf die Unterwäsche lo entiendo como que "hasta ahí" hasta la ropa interior y que esa no se quita. Pero mi especialidad es ingles, de alemán sólo tengo un nivel intermedio alto.


----------



## TalkingHead

ErOtto, si la frase se usa en un contexto más serio yo diría
"Desnúdese excepto la ropa interior" "Desvístase y quedese con la muda"
"Fuera la ropa menos la interior", algo así 
Es lo que no me ha quedado claro de tu explicación "bis auf die Unterwäsche" ¿estamos de acuerdo en que la frase dice "hasta" y no quitarsela o hasta incluida la ropa interior? Para mi está claro pero igual me equivoco


----------



## ErOtto

TalkingHead said:


> ¿Estamos de acuerdo en que la frase dice "hasta" y no quitarsela?


 
Estamos de acuerdo. Quitarse la ropa excepto la interior. 

Como ya dijo Sigianga en #3



> Sí, porque _hasta_, además de _bis _signfica también _sogar_.


 
Tienes razón con respecto a _bis_ = hasta.

Pero la pregunta es ¿cómo se dice en español? Por esta razón dije que el uso de hasta puede dar lugar a confusión.

Según el DRAE:



> *hasta.*
> (Del ár. hisp. _ḥattá_, infl. por el lat. _ad ista_, hasta esto).
> 
> *2. *prep. U. como conjunción copulativa, con valor inclusivo, combinada con _cuando_ o con un gerundio. _Canta hasta cuando come,_ o _comiendo._ O con valor excluyente, seguida de _que._ _Canta hasta que come._
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Y aqui empieza el follón. En la frase " desverstise hasta la ropa interior" no tenemos ni cuando, ni gerundio (inclusivo), ni que (exclusivo). Por tanto no queda claro si incluyo o excluyo la ropa interior de la acción de desverstirse.

Para evitarlo, excluyo el quitarse la ropa interior diciendo "quitarse la ropa excepto/a excepción (de) la interior" o la incluyo diciendo "quitarse la ropa incluida la interior".

Espero que ahora esté más claro. 

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## TalkingHead

sogar yo lo entiendo como el hasta inclusivo.


----------



## ErOtto

TalkingHead said:


> sogar yo lo entiendo como el hasta inclusivo.


 
Correcto.

*Sogar* es el _hasta_ inclusivo.
*Bis* es el _hasta_ exclusivo.

La ambiguedad no se da en alemán, se da en español. Es la razón por la que propuse evitar el uso de hasta en la traducción al español. 

Saludos
ErOtto


----------

